# How to remove chlorine green



## LoveOfTrouble (Feb 11, 2011)

How can I remove the chemical residue and chlorine green in my cream golden? He honestly looks green!!! I have tried malibu treatments and shampoos for humans to remove chemicals but no help. I have used whitening shampoos but little help. I need to fix this coat to get him back in the ring. He is just over a year old.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I'd try some baking soda and shampoo - found this on the net:
http://www.ehow.com/video_4985982_get-rid-chlorinegreen-hair.html
or
Blonde Hair: Preventing And Fixing Green Hair After Swimming
"

Fixing Green Hair

If your hair already resembles a bucket of seaweed, don't panic. You can take several corrective steps to restore your natural color to your locks.

There are several name-brand swimmers' shampoos available and a few two-in-one shampoo/conditioner products formulated for swimmers. These shampoos contain chelating agents such as ethylenediamene tetracetic acid (EDTA), and experts agree that you should use the shampoos only until you have removed the green. 

A quick Internet search will lead to reviews of the various products, and most seem to have mixed reviews with more positive than negative reviews. The reviews shared one common characteristic: most reviewers used their everyday shampoo as a basis for comparison, but the everyday shampoos are not formulated for removing green from hair, so the reviews are a bit like comparing aspirin to penicillin. 

For natural and quick solutions, you might try adding several aspirins or 1/4 cup baking soda to water. Use either of these diluted formulas in one of several ways:

- Pour on your hair before shampooing, leave on the hair for a few minutes, and then wash and condition your hair.
- Wash and rinse your hair. Pour the solution on your hair, leave for a few minutes, and then rinse thoroughly before conditioning.- Wash and rinse your hair, use the solution as a rinse before conditioning.


----------

